# Strange growth on our bettas fin, please help



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Our betta, Polo, has this strange growth on his ventral fin. I highlighted them in the pics it is like a ball-like growth. You can see it from both sides. Any ideas?? He's not acting strange, but this thing is definitely growing larger.

Per the forum rules I will fill in as best I can.

1. Size of tank? 5g

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0 
c. Nitrate? 5
d. pH, KH and GH? pH around 8, it is always like that
e. Test kit? API

3. Temperature? 80

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? 

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Over a year

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? Just the one betta and we have had him since December of this year.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? Not relevant

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? all live plants, established for months
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Eco Complete
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? moss tied off to manzanita branches

9. a. Filtration? HOB filter
b. Heater? Yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 6 on, 3 off, 4 on
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? None

11. a. Water change schedule? every other month; top offs as needed
b. Volume of water changed? around 50%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
d. Water conditioner used? Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? did a major tear down about two months ago, otherwise it is up to the colony of snails and I do not disturb it

12. Foods? Atison's Betta Pro
How often are they fed? 2x daily

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? the strange growth on his fin
b. Appearance of poop? never seen him poop
c. Appearance of gills? gills fine

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? nope
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.


Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz1VWuaNdyH


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

It looks like a tumor. I had a Molly develop one before I took my tank down. She was mean and killed all my other fish, so I attributed it to karma. Not very helpful, hopefully someone here has more input. I just let her be for the three months until it took it her. Originally I saw lots of tips about lancing the tumors etc, and many of the stories had well enough endings in the short term, but I didn't see myself performing microsurgery to elongate her life by a few extra weeks, not to mention the what ifs. Not my cup of tea.


----------

